

Minimal selection API for IE5+ and all modern browsers (in Coffeescript) - timcameronryan
https://gist.github.com/1022198

======
timcameronryan
This is reworked from my other project, IERange
(<https://github.com/timcameronryan/IERange>).

Rather than include a full duplication of DOM Ranges for old IE browsers, this
API normalizes the most important capabilities of DOM Ranges and TextRanges
(getting/setting anchors, and directionality). This can be included in a
JavaScript library without much overhead, and any other essential DOM Range
capability (deleteContents(), setStartBefore(), etc.), can be duplicated as
needed by working with the DOM itself.

